# Need Tap and Die information please.



## ExcaliburCraftworks (Jul 1, 2016)

At The Classic Nib I was recently contacted by a kitless maker for a tap and die set.  Currently we carry the 5MM and 6MM taps for Bock nib housings.  This turner was requesting taps and/or dies for making kitless pen caps.  We are about to restock our supplies and are wondering simply this: If available what sizes of taps/dies does a kitless maker want/need?


----------



## Penultimate (Jul 1, 2016)

There is a tap and die data sheet in the library under the reference section. I don't know how to create a link form my iPad..


----------



## ExcaliburCraftworks (Jul 1, 2016)

Penultimate said:


> There is a tap and die data sheet in the library under the reference section. I don't know how to create a link form my iPad..



Thanks Mike.


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 1, 2016)

I mostly use M12 x 0.75, just bought M13 x 0.75 for those pens that are larger.

Expect a variety of opinions as to whether these should be double start, triple start, or even quad start. There are arguments about it -- check out some of the Group Buy threads and you'll get a feel for it.


----------



## Imaginethat (Jul 2, 2016)

I may not know exactly but from my time on the forum taps and dies for kitless pens are ordered and purchased individually.


----------



## Curly (Jul 2, 2016)

You might consider talking to Mike Redburn of Silver Pen Parts. He has, up until recently, stocked triple lead tap and dies from 10mm to 14mm. His reasons for discontinuing them from his site may be temporary or permanent and would help you decide on whether to stock them if he is open to share. 

Generally the smaller (10mm & 11mm) taps and dies would be for making capped rollerball and ballpoint pens and the bigger ones (12mm, 13mm & 14mm) for fountain pens. The multi-start taps and dies of any type are custom orders and aren't cheap. The past group buys over the last 3 years or so, as already suggested, will give you the idea. 

If you do decide to stock some sizes it would be more for the convenience of your customers rather than a high turnover product. 

I have all 5 triple start sizes mentioned above, bought through group buys here. I hope to play with them again soon when the shop and house are built.


----------



## deadsea (Jul 4, 2016)

I am usually working with  triple start M13x0,75 and M14x0,75..

Unfortunately M14 has been wasted away..

Put me on the list if you stock triple starts from M12 to M14  I ll be ordering 3 sets from each


----------



## mredburn (Jul 4, 2016)

Most of the single thread tap and dies that kitless pen makers use are bought from companies that stock Chinese made taps and dies.  You will not be able to be price competitive with the ones made in the US from your current supplier.


----------



## edstreet (Jul 6, 2016)

I can save you some trouble and say there are about 4 different schools when it comes to cap threads.  Having measured, quoted and looked heavy into this area and looked into each of the schools as to what is used there is no common sizes or types that shows up.  There is heavy debate between several of the schools to. Long story short the good sets will start around $300 some and work their way upwards to $600-800. Not easy to chew nor for the faint of heart.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jul 6, 2016)

Based on what I've seen it pretty much mirrors above.

China made single lead tap and die sets are dirt cheap through several online sellers and I don't think you'd be happy trying to compete with them in price. The good US made from a supplier like Tapco, while superior will be outside of the price range most will pay for a single lead thread set.

The most common higher end would be a double or triple lead set. M12x0.8 being by far the most common but also anything from M10 through M14 are not unusual. However as Ed mentioned, the pricing can get up there unless you buy in bulk. At best I think we've managed to get down in the $130-140 range for a matching tap and die set in one thread size during our group buys. Someone will correct me if my pricing is off as I'm going from memory. But that required buying a large amount to get the pricing into that range.

So really the question is, do you think it's worth it to buy say 20 or so of a certain set and have them sit in your inventory for something that is largely a low demand or at best a slow selling item?


----------



## ExcaliburCraftworks (Jul 6, 2016)

Thank you all for your answers, it is appreciated.  We have ordered just the taps for the Bock nibs from a distributor in the past and unless we ordered a large MOQ - the price was high to say the least.  We were looking into the taps/dies as a set but were unsure of the sizes or demand.  Again thank you all for your help.


----------



## Marmotjr (Jul 7, 2016)

Just as an aside....  I designed and made on my 3d printer a set of small tap handles for those tiny taps that never fit anything.  If anybody has access to a printer, have at this, I love them.  Small Tap Handle by marmotjr - Thingiverse


----------

